# Finally started, perimenapause?



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

After 6 months I finally started. I was begining to think I was done with the darn things. Last week my face got oily again. I was lovin it being dryer. Then all the sudden I start. I don;t get it at all. Why does it hit and miss? I am like bleeding so much so hard. CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Awwww kitkat... you poor thing.Sometimes it just sux being a girl! I just wanted to send you a {{{{{{{hug}}}}}} it sounds like you could use one. Hang in there, and keep in mind that all of this is temporary. Peace sweety,Valerie


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank You, cannot wait till it is ALL over with


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi kitkat. I know how you feel, I'm 41 and I think I'm starting perimenapause already. I had to have meds to get it started, now this month nothing again. A nurse at my Gyne office says I should give it 3 cycles before they investigate. It really is rough being a girl. Take care.


----------

